# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الدكتور محمد سيد أحمد المسير

## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم
أحسن الله عزاءكم
*بلغنا اليوم خبر وفاة الشيخ الدكتور محمد سيد أحمد المسير.
أستاذ العقيدة والفلسفة الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر
وقد تأكدنا من الخبر*رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله وغفر له
له مواقف طيبة

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله وغفر له ولأمواتنا وأموات المسلمين

----------


## ياسر مختار

السلام عليكم 
رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

رحم الله الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ محمد سيد أحمد المسير رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وغفر له زلاته ، اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم لا تفتنا بعده ولا تحرمنا أجره واغفر لنا وله ... آمين

----------


## يحيى صالح

إِنَّا للهِ وَ إنَّا إِلَيهِ رَاجِعُونَ

اللهم اغفر له و أسكنه فسيح جنَّاتك

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

رحم الله الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ محمد سيد أحمد المسير رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وغفر له زلاته ، اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم لا تفتنا بعده ولا تحرمنا أجره واغفر لنا وله ... آمين

----------


## نائل سيد أحمد

نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة .

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

رحمك الله يا صاحب الفضيلة
وأسكنك فسيح جناته

----------

